# Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

Been working on my '90 Jetta and for the life of me I can't get the crankshaft pulley bolt undone. The 4 allen head bolts were rusted to hell and had to be drilled out, identical to the issues I had with changing the water pump pulley. 
I have to put a plug in here for the Drill-Out type screw and bolt extractors from Alden - http://www.google.com/products...tle#p They actually WORK! 
Anyway, does anyone know for sure one way or the other if its a regular right hand thread or is it reversed? I've applied PB Blaster! liberally, tried heat, an impact wrench, even cranking the starter with the johnson bar on the frame, it just won't come loose.
Anyone been thru this rodeo before?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*

It's a right hand thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep trying harder, you've already listed many of the popular suggestions.


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (wantacad)*

As much as it sucks you may have to remove some of the accesories that may be in the way to allow yourself a better angle to get at it. Maybe power steering pump AC compressor and so on.
I usually use an 1/2 drive 18" breaker bar with a good 6 point socket and a 2 ' section of fence post on the end of it to apply pressure. wear safety goggles when doing that I have broken a few of them on some stubborn rustbucket bolts.


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (1988Audi80NA)*

Had the same problem with my crank pulley, I had 3 bolts out then the last one stripped, I ended up finding a stripped bolt extractor kit at the local auto parts store, the kit comes with several different sizes, they look like this :








Bolt came loose in a matter of seconds








-Jason


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

jason what do those things cost? I got a stuck CV joint bolt that wont break lose..I was a fool and stuck an allen wrench inside them before I realised it took a special torque tool. STRIPPED! would somthing like this work for those ?


----------



## vdubsir (Dec 8, 2009)

the craftsman kit at sears is like 60 bucks, but napa has a kit, that is identical for about 30... very useful tool especially on those stripped allen heads


----------



## veedubcollector (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (vdubsir)*

Harbor Frieght has an Irwin kit of those. One of the best purchases I've ever made, taking in to account the crap cars I own. 
Does no one use a flywheel lock?


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

I spent about $50 - $60 on the kit, i originally bought it about a year ago thinking it would come in handy, I forgot I even had it until the day I got a seized bolt and came across it in my toolbox


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*

I've got to ask, why do you need to remove the bolt?
Anyways, that bolt is on there ridiculously tight, a really good impact wrench will get it off, a cheap impact wrench won't. A johnson bar with a long pipe on it will also work provided you have a good way of keeping the engine from turning.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_I've got to ask, why do you need to remove the bolt?
Anyways, that bolt is on there ridiculously tight, a really good impact wrench will get it off, a cheap impact wrench won't. A johnson bar with a long pipe on it will also work provided you have a good way of keeping the engine from turning.

I removed the Power Steering assembly and looped the rack, so with no PS pulley, I need to change the spacing of the crankshaft pulley to come in line with the alternator pulley and the water pump in order to be able to tension the belt (via the alternator). Basically reverting the pulley setup to that of a stock no AC, no PS rig. Unless I'm completely barking up the wrong tree here, I've been led to believe that I need to remove that 19mm 12-point center bolt to change the pulley config/spacing. If not, how do I get the pulley(s) off? Do I just need to use a 3 arm gear puller?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (ABA Scirocco)*

if the head is simply rounded off then you will have to try the tool posted above. 
If the head of the main crank bolt is still in good shape. You will probably need a SERIOUS impact gun, and serious pressure! There was a BMW engine at the shop a few years back and NOTHING would get the same bolt loose, not one guy in the shop could get it off(and it was on an engine stand). After calling the snap-on rep a new "nascar thunder gun" or some silly named 1/2 impact gun was mentioned........the snap-on rep said it will get it off. The Tech said if it breaks this thing loose ill buy it!!! 
It worked! 
IIRC the gun was NOT cheap.........know any shops serious shops nearby? If you give them a serious deposit and ask real nice maybe someone can loan you one.
sounds like you have tried the obvious. its definitely impact gun time......and a Tim Allen approved one at that!









Good luck! Let us know what you wind up with.......


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HagbardCeline* »_
Unless I'm completely barking up the wrong tree here, I've been led to believe that I need to remove that 19mm 12-point center bolt to change the pulley config/spacing. 

Definitely barking up the wrong tree.....








The only pulley u need to mess with is ur water pump pulley..and extend ur alt pulley out...
Check this thread out should answer all ur questions it was ur thread to begin with.......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4692588


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 7:03 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (TheMajic86GTI)*

Did u ever get the right water pump pulley??????


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_
Definitely barking up the wrong tree.....








The only pulley u need to mess with is ur water pump pulley..and extend ur alt pulley out...
Check this thread out should answer all ur questions it was ur thread to begin with.......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4692588

_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 7:03 PM 1-14-2010_

If it was that simple then why am I here again? I have installed the new WP pulley, and none of the three line up, period. 



_Modified by HagbardCeline at 7:34 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*

None line up not even the crank to the water pump pulley?? That seems really strange...Ive done this to over 20 vdubs and never had a problem...Also the crank pulley should come off after u remove the allen bolts..The 19mm bolt is to remove the timing belt sprocket...


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 7:23 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (TheMajic86GTI)*

If the pulley on the crank is stuck even after u remove the allen bolts whack it with a rubber mallet and see if it comes loose...Or u can use a puller if u have one..


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (TheMajic86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_If the pulley on the crank is stuck even after u remove the allen bolts whack it with a rubber mallet and see if it comes loose...Or u can use a puller if u have one..

OK, thanks, exactly the info I needed. If I don't need to get that bolt out I'm happy, and things look better already =P I'll give it a go this weekend.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HagbardCeline* »_
OK, thanks, exactly the info I needed. If I don't need to get that bolt out I'm happy, and things look better already =P I'll give it a go this weekend.

TheMajic86GTI is correct, if all you want to do is remove the pulley, that bolt does not need to come out. Time and corrosion can make the pulley stick to the sprocket underneath VERY firmly, so much so, you'd swear that the bolt has to come off.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
TheMajic86GTI is correct, if all you want to do is remove the pulley, that bolt does not need to come out. Time and corrosion can make the pulley stick to the sprocket underneath VERY firmly, so much so, you'd swear that the bolt has to come off.

Haha yup. That sucker seems like its welded on FFS.


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*

Woot! Thanks for the sound advice, the pulleys are off, now time to shim it all up.










_Modified by HagbardCeline at 9:11 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (HagbardCeline)*

you replied with what you were trying to achieve right before I posted. Glad the tex got you sorted! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i need to find a non ac 8 V crank pulley myself...........


----------



## HagbardCeline (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Crankshaft Pulley Bolt Stuck (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

Got it all sorted out last night, for the most part. So, for the edification of anyone who may be reading this thread in the future, here is what I had to do to make it work after deleting the PS pump. 
1a. Procure some PB Blaster! and a set of Alden Drill-Out bolt extractors.
1b. Get a new "bowl-shaped" water pump pulley
2. Shim Alternator pulley out to meet the WP pulley (7/32" ish) and use threadlock on the nut
3. Remove both stock crank pulleys, use only the inner pulley, which needed o be shimmed out approximately 9/32", which I accomplished by running the mounting bolts through some oversized nuts between the back of the pulley and the timing belt cog.
4. 11mm x 955mm belt seems to be correct fit.


----------

